# Lst "What's New" of the summer.



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all

It’s time to take a break and fire up the BBQ but the July What’s New is up and running at http://wvrr.ca/new.htm 

Just a log about the end of a trouble filled week at work. I take off a little early and leave the bureaucracy behind (I can do that) and then do a quick tour of the ‘hands on’ facilities. There I meet up with the people who actually make this railway work and I get my head back. 

Drop by and maybe you'll find some deliverance too.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Neato!!! No more needs to be said!! Regal


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Well done!


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys

I'm running out of space for railroading and therefor running out of stories. Bev says she's not moving just so I can have a bigger basement. Guess I'll have to start again somewhere down here.







Let's see now.....


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Very nice, I could use some cool grass for my toes too! 
7am and 86 outside.... of course rising.... 

Looks kinda crowded for my tastes.... 

Think I'd be looking for a 'Bev priority re-arrangement device'..... or a full scale snow shed attached to the house for your expansion! 

Thaks for posting. 

John


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, thanks Totalwrecker. I remember 86 and rising. Going to be 36 here today. Sounds cooler, but trust me.....

Anyway, I still have this nice cool basement and about 20 feet of track left to ballast and scenic. Should have done it years ago but it's hard to reach and I really hate plaster. Must - be - done - by - fall. 
Dave


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys 

I'm running out of space for railroading and therefor running out of stories. Bev says she's not moving just so I can have a bigger basement. Guess I'll have to start again somewhere down here. Let's see now..... 

Time to start thinking about that second (upper) level, maybe? 

And what is with the 'must be done by fall', thing?


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

"And what is with the 'must be done by fall', thing?"

Nothing serious. I just set myself dates and stick too them. Old Air Force habit and the only way I get anything done. I want that whole corner sceniced and looking great by mid September so I can do another story. 
Also have to get a ceiling in this place - and new and better lighting. I know. Backwards.

D


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

Great lookin layouts Dave.
Johnn


----------

